# See the FLOW HIVE 11/21 Rochester Beekeepers NY



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

* November 21, 1-3pm, Hansen Nature Center; The FLOW HIVE!; 
Join the Rochester Beekeepers and see the presentation by Dave Newman about the Flow Hive. Dave will bring an actual working Flow hive and will demonstrate how it works.

Free but donations accepted! ; 

Oxalic Acids dribble kits for sale by NY Bee Wellness
Info;bee hive inspections in the nature center apiary; beekeeper veils mandatory, but extra veils will be available!

Contact [email protected]


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Pat, we keep a hive up on the back mountain on an aquaintances property; he bought a Flow
Hive but cannot come on the 21st. I can tell him about this hopefully he can go.


----------

